# OT: Cold...



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How do you get rid of a cold? I am really sick and everything... I got a runny nose, sore throat, red eyes, the whole enchilada!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Vitamin C


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

doctor? medicine? what kind of thread is this?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

drink plenty of fluids, eat your vegetables, do your homework, and listen to your parents.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ahh man, now I'm throwing up badly...


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

i take pills calls "Juice Plus" every morning


they give you all the Vitamins you need and the same effects you would have from eating a recommended amount of fruits and vegetables

you can find them in any store, basically


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice AUNDRE. I am feeling really sick right now...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You don't throw up from a cold.....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Then why am I throwing up?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Perhaps your dehydrated? Or some bacteria. Or maybe the foods you ate, caused a chemical reaction in your stomach that caused it?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm probably dehydrated then.. I dont know.. This happend to me alot last year, kept me away from school and I got bad grades


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> doctor? medicine? what kind of thread is this?


It's your typical spam thread..... got to get that post count to 4000 ya know.....


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Try resting a lot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> How do you get rid of a cold? I am really sick and everything... I got a runny nose, sore throat, red eyes, the whole enchilada!


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Lots of garlic (the real deal) and chili..- and some tea with honey..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Lots of garlic (the real deal) and chili..- and some tea with honey..


That's hardcore, but I think it will work. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> It's your typical spam thread..... got to get that post count to 4000 ya know.....


 Don't hate me, cause you aint me! :wink:

And seriously, it's gotten alot worse, though I'm not throwing up any more


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, if your throwing up, you probably have the flu, and if thats the case, I dont know what you should do. Probably just wait it out and let it heal itself. Vitamen C is good to have, like orange juice or something like that. I havent had the flu in about 7 years but I get colds a lot, and you dont throw up when you have a cold.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It really depends if it's viral (a virus in nature). If it is, it has to run its course with your body's immune system fighting it off over time. Rest and food is proper for the flu. Check your temp, if it's up it is the flu - then avoid exercise until you feel better.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Serioulsy Saint Baller, did you take some drugs?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No, I didn't.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> No, I didn't.


chicken soup helps me get through colds. besides that drink fluids not named soda and beer.

if that doesnt help see a health professional


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is one hilarious thread...

Ahem... believe it or not, but I will actually say, "listen to Sloth...."

I have a feeling that's going to end up in somebody's sig and used against me for a loooooooong time....

:clown:


----------

